# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [Crystal Reports 9] comment insrer une image dans Dtails

## VVE

::?:  Je cherche  insrer des images dans la zone dtail de mon rapport.

Le nom des fichiers JPEG associ est stock dans un champ de ma base de donnes.

La seule possibilit apparemment est d'insrer des champs BLOB directement dans ma base. Dans ce cas l, l'image elle-mme est stocke dans la table. Pas seulement le nom du fichier correspondant...

Y-a-t'il une possibilit de traiter les images  partir d'un nom de fichier ?

J'ai essay d'insrer un objet OLE et de le lier  un fichier image, mais c'est un nom de fichier statique, je n'ai pas trouv le moyen du lui dire d'aller chercher le nom du fichier image dans un champ de la base...

J'ai galement essay d'insrer un champ paragraphe et de lui dire d'interprter le contenu du champ comme tant du HTML. J'avais auparavant crer une formule pour gnrer le code HMTL adhoc. Ca n'a pas march, non plus (apparemment interprter le texte comme HTML permet uniquement de grer le style du texte, couleur, gras, etc)...

 ::koi::  Comment faire ?

----------


## elifqaoui

le sujet a t dj post, fait une *recherche* si ca se trouve pas ici, c qu'il a t dplac vers la *FAQ* de Delphi.

----------


## VVE

::roll::   hum, hum... parfois on a tendance  poster trop vite un sujet, sans "ouvrir les yeux" !!

Sorry !


cf URL trouvs dans un autre post...




> Une partie des postes on t ajout  la FAQ de Delphi. 
> http://delphi.developpez.com/faq/?page=crystal
> 
> Et pour le topic 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=104002

----------

